# Mule lift kits



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

When adding 2'' lift and bigger tires are you going form 10 to 12'' tires and rims or staying with 10''
Thanks


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I went from stock 12"'s to 14"'s


----------

